# Meet Mr. Moggy



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

Moggy found me on Nov 9th, 2013 at about 9pm. He was sitting on a garbage can right beside my car. He had tripped a security light and I went out to see what was out there. I found a very skinny and cold gray tabby cat. He stared at me for a few seconds and then jumped off the garbage can and came straight to me, all crying and hungry.

I found him some cooked chicken from the fridge and he just inhaled it. I brought him inside for the night and fed him what I could. He didn't stop purring all night long and slept most of the night.

We contacted all the local shelters and searched lost and found websites to see if anyone was looking for him. He was an intact male and had clearly been in a few scrapes with other cats, but had no serious wounds.

We took him to the local shelter the next morning to see if he had a microchip. No chip and he wasn't reported as missing by anyone . I had already decided that he was going to live with us, he had chosen us for a reason and he immediately made himself at home.

The next few weeks were spent gathering odds and ends for him, beds, food bowls, water fountain, scratching posts etc. He has since been neutered and he now has a microchip  I'm hoping he never gets lost again as he really did not do well when fending for himself, poor guy was so skinny.

He is estimated to be between 3 and 5 years old by the vet, they are leaning more towards 5. He weighed in at 12lbs three weeks ago, I have not been able to get him on the scales long enough to weight him again, we have a digital scale that takes time to register and he is having none of that sitting still business lol.

Here are a few photos we took along the way:

Glamour shot:




Almost bed time:


I'm so pretty (as pretty as a Tom Cat can be!):




Watching the world go by:




Before and After:


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

He's adorable! What a cute kitty! And he's gained so much weight.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Now that, is a LOVELY cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhh, what a handsome boy! I love blue classic tabby and he has very nice markings. He reminds me so much of a beloved Manx blue tabby I had many years ago I called Mister Magoo.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

OH he is so gorgeous and is obviously highly intelligent because he knew EXACTLY whose door step to arrive on.


----------



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all 

He has brought me such joy in such a short time. I really can not imagine life without him :kittyball

A few more snap shots...

Moggy went outside to look at the snow, he is leash/harness training and does so much better outside than he does inside.

*Another glamour shot:*


*"There are things moving in the trees!!"*



*"OK, I've had enough of all this cold stuff! If I make a really sad pleading face will you bring me back inside?"*


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I love this cat. Beautiful photos. Thank you.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome boy! What you may want to do is weigh your self first and then pick him up and weigh again while holding him. The difference will his weight. That is how I weigh mine.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, he is so handsome! He certainly knew the right garbage can to sit on. :thumb


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I bet he's a sweetheart!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. Moggy has turned into a Very Handsome Lad!!
I am so glad you found each other!
You have a good eye for picture taking!
Great Shots!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

What expressive eyes that man has. Good luck ever saying no.


----------



## Nocturnal-Felines (Dec 13, 2013)

He's very handsome! Those are some wonderful photo's, he's very photogenic


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

He is so cute! Good on you for bringing him in out of the cold and into your heart & home!



Jetlaya67 said:


> Handsome boy! What you may want to do is weigh your self first and then pick him up and weigh again while holding him. The difference will his weight. That is how I weigh mine.


^^ yep, works great!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I love hearing stories like this, thank you so much for adopting that baby! He's so handsome!  And what a weight gain! This makes me think of the people that are like "cats do fine on their own they can hunt!" --and yet nearly every stray I see looks like Moggy used too, skin and bones! He looks so much healthier now.


----------



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Handsome boy! What you may want to do is weigh your self first and then pick him up and weigh again while holding him. The difference will his weight. That is how I weigh mine.


What a great idea!! Thank you, I will try to do this today 




NebraskaCat said:


> What expressive eyes that man has. Good luck ever saying no.


 He is such a stinker and it really is hard to not give him what he wants. I am learning to have a little more resolve and hold back on food and treats, if I don't he'd happily double his weight I think!



struckers said:


> I love hearing stories like this, thank you so much for adopting that baby! He's so handsome! And what a weight gain! This makes me think of the people that are like "cats do fine on their own they can hunt!" --and yet nearly every stray I see looks like Moggy used too, skin and bones! He looks so much healthier now.


I think a feral cat would survive a little better that a house cat turned stray. The poor house cats who have only known a life of comfort and having food provided have not had a chance to learn how to hunt and provide for themselves. 
Moggy might have escaped his former home to go find females in heat? That may be part of the reason he was so thin and beat up? I really wish I know his history and why and how he ended up outside on his own. It's incredibly sad to know that nobody was looking for him :sad

That very first night we had thought we would drop him off at the local shelter the next day. But when I was scanning the lost and found websites I read how difficult it was for adult cats to be rehomed if nobody claimed them. Then I saw how many of these poor kittys are euthanized :sad So at that point we knew he'd not be going to the shelter, and a few days later we were hoping that nobody would claim him as he had wiggled his way into our hearts :kittyturn

The really funny thing is that neither my husband or I have ever had a house cat in our lives, this was a crash course in cat care. We have made a few mistakes along the way , his first litter box was so tiny (a travel size box) that he would often 'miss the mark', we over fed him cheap 9 Lives canned food one night and ended up making him spend the entire night throwing up everywhere :?

He does let us know what he needs and when he needs it most times  He now has two giant litter boxes and does not get any cheap cat food. He has so many toys, the house has been taken over by Moggy, everywhere you look there is something for the cat!


----------



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, I did the weighing scale trick and Moggy is 14 lb's right now :-o

I'll have to try figure out if he is borderline overweight or if he is at a good weight for his frame size.


----------



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

Moggy left a Valentine gift for me:









I'm not sure how the clump ended up in this shape, but it sure did make me smile


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

find a cardboard box he likes to sit in, set box on scale...


----------



## neocacher (Jan 12, 2014)

he is a very handsome cat!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ha, what a thoughtful kitty to leave you such a nice present for Valentine's Day!


----------

